# My wife's newest painting



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 21, 2016)

This is of Dustin Pate and his West Point Lake Record Hydrid.


----------



## marknga (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice! Congratulations on the trophy and perfect way to remember it.


----------



## HD28 (Apr 21, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!
Very talented!


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Apr 21, 2016)

Very Nice. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks folks. She is now working on a commission piece for O'Neal Williams. Can't wait to share it.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 21, 2016)

She did a great job!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome job!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome talent there!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 28, 2016)

That's a great talent, and cost you less than mounting you fish!


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Man, she's really good!!!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 7, 2016)

Thanks again everyone. Will be posting new one soon.


----------



## riverbank (May 8, 2016)

Dang she's got some serious skill !


----------



## James Vincent (Jul 2, 2016)

Love it


----------



## jdgator (Jul 25, 2016)

She nailed it. Proportions, skin tone, shading looks great.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 25, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2016)

nice.....


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Mighty fine job!


----------

